# My stallion Shamara



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Shamara looked gorgeous, im so sorry you lost him.
Have you tried posting on different arabian sites like ABN ? Somebody there may know something on him.
I am a member there, would you like me to post your story there see if anyone can help you find him ?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Sure! I always keep looking to see if I find him for sale or whatever.


----------



## darkangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you tell me more about him? Like the year he was born, his breeding etc..
How long exactly have you been searching for him? All this will help in trying to find him 
Have posted your story and Shamara`s photo on ABN, so hopefully somebody there may recognise him, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

what a sad story....he sure was beautiful!


----------

